# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  210 vld

## Kelton

Iv got 95 210 vlds if any one wants to try some happy to give away in sample lots (15) but will take other 30 call promos in exchange avcubond lrab nosler bt cheers

----------


## XR500

Will go and check what I have gathering dust. Pretty sure I have some 125gn and 150 gn BT's and some 180 gn hornadys??

----------


## Kelton

Iv only got 6.5 now @XR500 but still happy to send you some if you want some

----------


## XR500

Thanks anyway, but calvings got busy so It'll be a while till I get back to the reloading bench  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## craigc

@Kelton do you still have the 210s?

----------

